# 2006 Draft Rankings



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Obviously, it is a tad early to begin speculating on the 2006 NBA Draft, but it is nevertheless fun anyway. So, please refrain from the emails saying this is useless exercise, I am not looking for anything to be taken as gospel. What I would like to see, and hopefully our friends at NBADraft.net can oblige, is a ranked list of the top prospects for the 2006 Draft. Call it a mock or just a list, it does not matter. I would like to see who we should be watching at this point. There has been plenty of discussion on these boards about players who are possibilities for the first overall pick, so why not stretch it a bit more. Thanks.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Pick #1:

Atlanta Hawks: Twieuhd Wjfdirue/ 7' 5''/ SF/ from B.F.E.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

Pick #2 Chris Taft/PF/Pitt. to the charlotte bobcats!


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Pick #3: Orlando

Tim Walters/ 4'10''/ PG/ Brooklyn Elementary School - 4th Grade (lot's of potential)


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

The first pick in 2006 will be Yi Jianlian. Period.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we didnt even have to 04 draft yet, and we are talking about 2006....??


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Some HS players for 2006:

Greg Oden - 6'11, 230 HS Soph (verballed to Indiana, he could be the first pick in 2006.

Jason Bennett - 7'1 230 HS Soph - needs to put on weight, but has a post game.

Vernon Macklin - 6'9 190 HS Soph - he may still be growing; needs to put on weight, but has good perimeter skills


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What happened to 2005!!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

OJ Mayo could be #1 in 2008 after 1 year of college. That far enough?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> The first pick in 2006 will be Yi Jianlian. Period.


No it won't. Period.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Some HS players for 2006:
> 
> Greg Oden - 6'11, 230 HS Soph (verballed to Indiana, he could be the first pick in 2006.


 A high-school soph has already verballed to a college! wow...thats young...and thats a big soph...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> A high-school soph has already verballed to a college! wow...thats young...and thats a big soph...


I doubt Oden will ever see Bloomington; likely just a safety net should he not go pro.

That's not early at all anymore. Taylor King (HS FR, 6'6 190, G/F) committed to UCLA before he ever played HS


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> No it won't. Period.


Could you please explain? Do you see any player out who's more talented?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> The first pick in 2006 will be Yi Jianlian. Period.


That's a little foolish to say he will be the top pick three drafts away, when the upcoming one is so uncertain. He may be the top prospect right now, but you can't say he will be the top pick period w/ any degree of confidnece, let alone "period."

Greg Oden might have something to say about that.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Mikhail Gribanov 6'4 PG Russia 1987


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> That's a little foolish to say he will be the top pick three drafts away, when the upcoming one is so uncertain. He may be the top prospect right now, but you can't say he will be the top pick period w/ any degree of confidnece, let alone "period."


Well, imagine Darko Milicic hadn't enter last year and would be available in the upcoming draft. We would say "he's the top-pick, period". Now Nemanja Aleksandrov, who's reportedly better than Milicic at the same age, will likely be on the boards in the 2005 Draft, and we can say "he's the top-pick, period," can't we? And since Yi Jianlian is younger and even better than Aleksandrov, we can say nothing but "he's the top-pick, period." That's what I think. :yes:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yi is like 7'0'' and 91 pounds. He has DECENT athleticism, but certainly nothing like american born players like D Miles (which shows that athleticism doesn't really mean anything anyways). I don't think he'll be a good pro, he's not as tall or talented as Yao, but likely just as apethetic. If I'm a GM I would never take him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Well, imagine Darko Milicic hadn't enter last year and would be available in the upcoming draft. We would say "he's the top-pick, period". Now Nemanja Aleksandrov, who's reportedly better than Milicic at the same age, will likely be on the boards in the 2005 Draft, and we can say "he's the top-pick, period," can't we? And since Yi Jianlian is younger and even better than Aleksandrov, we can say nothing but "he's the top-pick, period." That's what I think. :yes:


Bro, it's just that saying that anyone is a "lock" 2 years from now is ill-advised. There are a million things that could happen in that time. He could get injured, Oden could improve. Most places I've seen have Oden as the top guy for '06 anyway.

He may be the best prospect as of right now, but saying he is definitely going to be #1 pick in '06 is just guessing at this point.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

*One Player to watch out for in the future*

Watch out for this phenomenal talent in two years. His name is JamesOn Curry, and is probably the best player ever out of the state of North Carolina. He set state records for most points as a freshman, sophmore, and junior in all of North Carolina. He has 2,503 points career wise, and the kid is only a *JUNIOR!!!*

Get this. He verballed to UNC when he was a *sophmore*. Wow, give me a break. This kid is just flat out amazing. 

6-3 185-pds 

Watch out. North Carolina you have a superstar on your way. 


*JamesOn Curry*


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

**** kind of name is "JamesOn".....do his parents hate him or something


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

His first name of JamesOn is a combination of his fathers name (James), and his uncles name (Leon).



> Originally posted by *Vinsanity*!
> **** kind of name is "JamesOn".....do his parents hate him or something


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Yi is like 7'0'' and 91 pounds. He has DECENT athleticism, but certainly nothing like american born players like D Miles (which shows that athleticism doesn't really mean anything anyways). I don't think he'll be a good pro, he's not as tall or talented as Yao, but likely just as apethetic. If I'm a GM I would never take him.


This is bull****. Yi is 7 ft. at the age of 16, I don't think he has stopped growing yet. He has the athleticism and coordination of a guard, how can you call that "decent"? Yi will definitely be a good pro, he'll probably develop into a Gasol-type of player with more size and athleticism.



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> Bro, it's just that saying that anyone is a "lock" 2 years from now is ill-advised. There are a million things that could happen in that time. He could get injured, Oden could improve. Most places I've seen have Oden as the top guy for '06 anyway.
> 
> He may be the best prospect as of right now, but saying he is definitely going to be #1 pick in '06 is just guessing at this point.


Ok, I got ya. Let's say, Yi is the top bet for the first pick. Oden is second, close behind.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> This is bull****. Yi is 7 ft. at the age of 16, I don't think he has stopped growing yet. He has the athleticism and coordination of a guard, how can you call that "decent"? Yi will definitely be a good pro, he'll probably develop into a Gasol-type of player with more size and athleticism.


Because he's not that athletic, he's just athletic compared to his fellow Chinese Youth Players. And if he puts one foot in the post he's going to break a limb, he can't, and will never, bang.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by *RebelSun*!
> Yi is like 7'0'' and 91 pounds. He has DECENT athleticism, but certainly nothing like american born players like D Miles (which shows that athleticism doesn't really mean anything anyways). I don't think he'll be a good pro, he's not as tall or talented as Yao, but likely just as apethetic. If I'm a GM I would never take him.


Woah, woah, woah. That wasn't me buddy.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Ok, I got ya. Let's say, Yi is the top bet for the first pick. Oden is second, close behind.


Agreed


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> Because he's not that athletic, he's just athletic compared to his fellow Chinese Youth Players. And if he puts one foot in the post he's going to break a limb, he can't, and will never, bang.


How many 7 ft tall players, let alone 16 yrs old 7 ft tall players, do you know who can dunk 360s?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he's not that athletic, he's just athletic compared to his fellow Chinese Youth Players. And if he puts one foot in the post he's going to break a limb, he can't, and will never, bang.


you really cant say "never"


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

First off who the hell are all of these people other than Mayo? Second off it is 2004. Who are all these European busts that you guys have mentioned so far. And your talking about high school kids. Come on lets wait til 2006 to talk about 2006 why don't we.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> How many 7 ft tall players, let alone 16 yrs old 7 ft tall players, do you know who can dunk 360s?


It's a rumor first of all, I haven't seen tape of it and I'm sure you haven't. Secondly there are probably 100 sixteen year old American kids who can do a 360 dunk. 100 is probably a huge understatement actually.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Has anyone heard of Leon Boudeaux, a HSer from Louisiana? Supposedly a raw but very athletic 7-footer. Heard he had some problems with the SAT though.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a rumor first of all, I haven't seen tape of it and I'm sure you haven't. Secondly there are probably 100 sixteen year old American kids who can do a 360 dunk. 100 is probably a huge understatement actually.


Ive seen it, theyve got pics and everything, ill find the site later. But the #1 pick in 2006 will be 6'2" PG Dallas Barnes from Mount Dora High School, FL


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Greg Oden - 6'11, 230 HS Soph (verballed to Indiana, he could be the first pick in 2006.


He never verballed to Indiana. But he'll be the number one pick. 

= = =

By the way...2006? Isn't this a little early?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> He never verballed to Indiana. But he'll be the number one pick.
> ...



My apologies. I just went to an article I read on him, and it said he was from Indiana, not going to Indiana (University). I misread the information. My bad


----------



## observer (Jan 27, 2004)

*Rated #1 Shooting Guard In Country By rivals.com 2006*

This kid is going to be the next big thing
out of high school.
Tyrone Armstrong Jr, 6-6, 200 pound shooting guard, saw his profile on rivals.com, as the #1 shooting guard
in the country, also did some research,
he is also rated #10, prospect in Nation
by Sporting News 2003-2004 College Edition.

Go to rivals.com, and look under shooting guards 2006 prospects, he is out of a small town in Cali!
Will follow him for sure!!! rivals.com


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

We haven't listed our top prospects in 2006 yet. That list you found is by alphabetical order. So technically he is the number one shooting guard but it's because his list name is Armstong.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

ok, i'll make a prediction for 2008...

#1. Blazers select Zygimantas Sabonis, 18 y.o., 7-3, 260 lb.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: One Player to watch out for in the future*



> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Watch out for this phenomenal talent in two years. His name is JamesOn Curry, and is probably the best player ever out of the state of North Carolina. He set state records for most points as a freshman, sophmore, and junior in all of North Carolina. He has 2,503 points career wise, and the kid is only a *JUNIOR!!!*
> 
> Get this. He verballed to UNC when he was a *sophmore*. Wow, give me a break. This kid is just flat out amazing.
> ...


Dakota - Looks like JamesOn won't be going anywhere for now. He got arrested earlier this year for selling marijuana.
Link 
Link 2 

By the way, he is a Senior this year (2004) graduation and I believe that his scholarship to UNC was cancelled by the school.


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

Frankie MuNoz The next starting PG for the Orlando Magic


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: One Player to watch out for in the future*



> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Watch out for this phenomenal talent in two years. His name is JamesOn Curry, and is probably the best player ever out of the state of North Carolina. He set state records for most points as a freshman, sophmore, and junior in all of North Carolina. He has 2,503 points career wise, and the kid is only a *JUNIOR!!!*
> 
> Get this. He verballed to UNC when he was a *sophmore*. Wow, give me a break. This kid is just flat out amazing.
> ...


Maybe you have been off for a while but Jamesonn is a thug. Hes been arrested so many times, and just got busted for weed. UNC took away his scholarship and he signed with OK st.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Has anyone heard of Leon Boudeaux, a HSer from Louisiana? Supposedly a raw but very athletic 7-footer. Heard he had some problems with the SAT though.


Yeah, heard of him. He signed with Western, didn't he? Now coach Bell got a real blue chip player, huh?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Does anyone remember Derrick Character? Wow how quickly they fall off the radar screen.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Beez,

Caracter is still very much on the radar, but he is dropping on his class rankings a bit. I am not sure the reason, but I am hoping the reason is solely that others have passed him. After being the top player in his class as a rising freshman, he has now been passed by Greg Oden, as well as some others on lists I have seen (Vernon Macklin and Brandan Wright being the popular names). Caracter is still a very highly touted prospect.

I started this thread a long time ago because I always like to be ahead of the game and was hoping to get some input on more of the top 2006 High School class, as well as other prospects people think will take their games to another level by the 2006 Draft. While many people here have decided to joke around with their posts and others have said it is too early to think about the 06 Draft, my feeling is it is never too early, and I also consider it rather fun to watch players develop for a couple of years into draft prospects. Greg Oden is being touted by NBA people as the No. 1 pick in 2006. If they are thinking that far ahead, I do not think it is unreasonable to be looking at this so far ahead of time.

My apologies on running on Beez. That last paragraph was not aimed at you personally, I just wanted to take this opportunity to revisit why I open this thread in the first place. I do hope I cleared up any confusion on Caracter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> Beez,
> 
> Caracter is still very much on the radar, but he is dropping on his class rankings a bit. I am not sure the reason, but I am hoping the reason is solely that others have passed him. After being the top player in his class as a rising freshman, he has now been passed by Greg Oden, as well as some others on lists I have seen (Vernon Macklin and Brandan Wright being the popular names). Caracter is still a very highly touted prospect.
> ...


not a problem at all my friend. I used to keep a close eye on Caracter myself. I thought and felt he was an intriguing prospect its just that he didnt want the spotlight and it was given to him and I guess we are "somewhat" seeing the results. If possible and it wouldnt be too much trouble could you keep me up to date on him?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

So, so, so, so many names, but I'll just mention 15 or so I have NOT heard so far:

Guillermo Diaz
Josh Boone
AJ Price
Shane Clark
Mohammed Tangara
Manuchar Markioshvilli
Malik Hairston
Greg Paulus
Rajon Rondo
Mustafa Shakur
Shawne Williams
Roy Bright
Daniel Gibson
Juan Palacios
Brandon Rush
Tasmin Mitchell


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> So, so, so, so many names, but I'll just mention 15 or so I have NOT heard so far:
> 
> Guillermo Diaz
> ...


At least 4 of those guys are in next years draft


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> At least 4 of those guys are in next years draft


I wouldn't say "atleast", I see 4 in there who have a good chance at declaring (Shakur, Diaz if he explodes, Mitchel, and one of the college freshman). But I can't see that many declaring unless they improve tremendously.

I'll add more to the list if you want then:

-Darius Washington
-Rodney Carney
-Joe Crawford
-Rashad Anderson
-Denham Brown
-JJ Redick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I haven't really even been thinking about the 2006 draft yet. 

Although I have some names too. Maybe I will post them later.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Tasmin Mitchell is amazing. Some other 2006 prospects Yi Jianlian, Greg Oden, Mustafa Shakur, Julian Wright, Brandon Rush, Daniel Gibson, Shannon Brown


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

*Links*

I finally found a scouting report on Mitchell



Tasmin Mitchell 

2006 Mock Draft


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

By now we've all seen Li's " Average Athleticism" in the form of his Nike commericial where he does a free throw line dunk and a 360 dunk right?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Some HS players for 2006:
> 
> Greg Oden - 6'11, 230 HS Soph (verballed to Indiana, he could be the first pick in 2006.


For the record, Oden is only about 6'9 now, but of course at the age of 16, he still has a lot of time to grow. He's one of the few young guys coming up that want to play center though, if he can grow a few more inches, I wouldn't doubt him being the number one overall pick in the 2006 draft. And for the dozen people who have come to this thread just to post that they think it's too early to be talking about this, why the hell are you clicking on the thread?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record, Oden is only about 6'9 now, but of course at the age of 16, he still has a lot of time to grow. He's one of the few young guys coming up that want to play center though, if he can grow a few more inches, I wouldn't doubt him being the number one overall pick in the 2006 draft. And for the dozen people who have come to this thread just to post that they think it's too early to be talking about this, why the hell are you clicking on the thread?


Wrong. He is close to being 7'0 now. He was at the TOC two weeks ago and he was looking at least 6'11.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Auri Allen 7'4" 375, lotto pick in 2008?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. He is close to being 7'0 now. He was at the TOC two weeks ago and he was looking at least 6'11.


Wow, really? That's pretty impressive. That kid has some skills, as long as he keeps in shape and puts on muscle, he should be a force in the NBA.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Pick #39: Henry Bekkering, after some GM sees his old dunk contest videos.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Bekkering :laugh: he played 1 minute the whole season


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Pick #39: Henry Bekkering, after some GM sees his old dunk contest videos.


Good God...I'm sure you've all seen this clip before. But look at this. Some more cool dunks, and footage of him hitting his head on the rim. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Character is amazing, he's the best player I've ever played against in AAU and he was unstoppable. He was on Slam's High School All American Team and is only getting better


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Who is Twieuhd Wjfdirue and is he really a 7'5" SF and is Zygimantas Sabonis in any way related to Arvydas Sabonis.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Never mind my previous comment, he is one of Arvydas Sabonis' three sons.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bron_Melo_ROY</b>!
> Who is Twieuhd Wjfdirue and is he really a 7'5" SF and is Zygimantas Sabonis in any way related to Arvydas Sabonis.


Oh, good ol Twieuhd Wjfdirue is the cousin of Aqwrtzxr Pleaqureawzasy's, a 8'7" 2-guard from Canadad and Tobagarctica.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> Oh, good ol Twieuhd Wjfdirue is the cousin of Aqwrtzxr Pleaqureawzasy's, a 8'7" 2-guard from Canadad and Tobagarctica.


HAHAHA, I love non-familiar Eastern European names.


----------

